
Why I Switched from Ubuntu to Manjaro (Arch Linux) – Matthew Haffner - macco
https://mhaffner.github.io/post/arch-linux/
======
noir_lord
I switched to fedora for similar reasons, still has version upgrades but more
frequent and dnf in practice makes it pretty painless.

